# speech problem



## soks5 (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to ask you one question. It is very important to me. I plan to apply for skilled migration visa(subclass 175, traffic engineer) but I have some doubts. I have speech problem, I stammer. I stammer when I am very nervous or when I am in the middle of a spotlight. It is not big but it shows. When I am not nervous I speak pretty well. The question: Is there any discrimination in Australia about this? I mean, could I find any job considering my problem? I hope somebody will answer me. In my country there is a huge discrimination, and that is the reason I am asking? Should I apply or not???


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

I wouldn't really call that discrimination... Of course employers will definitely want those workers that they can have clear communication with. doing a job is not easy if you don't understand each other... Stammering can be solved by practicing your speech. thats what I did. every morning and sometimes in the afternoon, I would read a book and I would read it out loud. it helps try it..


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

not discriminating it but should be one of factors to consider and yes have to improve it. we'll If i was to employ somebody i dont care as long as you can do the job well enough


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi soks and welcome to the forum,

There are lots of people who do have various speech impediments, be it stammering or a stutter/lisp or even freezing.

And Australians can be thought of overseas as being great slurrers or not clear speakers because many of us have a tendency to shorten words and add the next before finishing the last, speaking too fast and that's where Strine comes from to some extent - our Australish being far from English to many and then add in our slang and it is certainly not the Queens English as some would say.

As Dexter and Johny indicate, there are things that people can do to overcome defects and being a person myself who has often had a stammer/stutter problem [parents took me to see a speech therapist when I was a youngster and speech therapist decided there wasn't too much wrong that I may not grow out of!], I think it could help if you just do breathing exercises and be prepared to take your time in talking - and do not let your mind get too far ahead of where your mouth is - my problem at times, and that can also come across in writing style.

A lot of words because at times a tendency to explain in more depth!

But certainly work on it for how you present yourself in selling what you can offer to an employer will be part of the package.

We have a deputy PM at the moment, a woman whose parents originated from Wales and not sure what age Julia Gillard was when they immigrated but she had something of an accent and a real gravily grating voice to go with it.
She has probably been advised to work on it and now she has a slow more measured talking style [nearly put you to sleep] and that's the way she has overcome what could have disadvantaged her.

On the other hand, our current leader of the opposition, a very bright guy too does have a terrible stammer at times and I'd expect he will have to work on it or otherwise he'll never get his message out there and what he has to say is often a bit controversial too.


----------



## soks5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for your quick answers. I am trying to correct my speech, I really do. I read a lot and I read out load. I, also use some audio tapes to speak and to correct my speech. It is an improvement but I am not satisfied yet . I want to be a perfection. 
So, you would suggest me to speak slowly, right? Because when I speak slowly everything is great. There is no problem to whom I am speaking to, when I seak slowly. Right now I am trying to speak fluently and quickly. Hope that is not a mistake?
Nevertheless, all I've heard is good for me. It will give me stimulation to keep on and to apply to Australia. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

That's a good approach soks,

If you know that when you speak more slowly you are clear without stammer/stutter, that's a great starting point and then you can work on gradually building speed if you think you're too slow.

But slower can be good and even better in many respects as well as using a slight delayer such as Hmmm., "just rationalising that a bit" , meaning I'm thinking more of my response.

And that can work very well in negotiating roles too, using phrases such as "so you are saying/want ........" , a form of paraphrasing that may draw out more from those you are negotiating with, perhaps have them offering something without haredly uttering a response.

But taking time in an interview situation, just a second or two before a reponse [using the Hmmmm.... ah yes etc.][and if you're not clear or want to attempt sounding out what you hope they want to hear, you may add an alluding or discovery comment that will explore the scenario that may apply to what you have been asked about] and all that may allow your mind time to clarify/sort and to package what you concisely want to say.

The more concise your answer, the slower and more meaningful it can likely be.

Remember, good communication is not just speaking, but

Listening, Understanding and showing it with feedback, appreciating and then responding [and seeking feedback if necessary that your response has been understood]


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

English is not my first language so before I was having a really hard time talking to others. 
what I did to correct it is to practice a lot, be calm at most of times and then after a while, I got comfortable doing so. well, since you are great when you do it slowly, then do it slowly, in that way, you can explain everything better and answer the questions a lot clearer.


----------

